# FS: Tanks, filters, and pretty much everything *Updated*



## RyanFlemington (Jul 17, 2010)

This is everything that is left. Someone is supposed to be showing up tomorrow to take my last 2 tanks, along with everything needed to run them. If they don't show up, I'll relist all that stuff. But for now, this is everything else.

*Filters:*

Marineland Penguin 330(HoB) filter. Works well, and comes with media. $30









HoB filter suitable for 10-15G tank. $10









In this picture: 
2 maxijet powerheads, and 2 others, for medium-to-large tanks. I can get flow rates, if anyone needs them. Also, a basic sponge filter, a bell jar for spawning, 3 hydrometers, 3 nets, and an aquarium magnet.









In this picture:
Half a lb of laterite($12); 2 large filter bags, and 2 medium filter bags($5); test kits for the major compounds($5/ea); various tropical, and algea, foods($5 for all of them); a 1lb bag of 20-20-20 plant fertilizer($10); a 1lb bag of crushed coral($5); and 6 test strips, that measure everything important in a fw tank($3).









2 Hagan heaters. I'm not positive on the power, but I think they're 50W, and 75W, respectively. If anyone has any corrections to this, please, don't hesitate. $5/10 respectively. *75W sold*









Airpumps. Oh, man, do I have airpumps. These all works, despite being older models. $5 for the smaller ones, $7 for the larger









A few pieces of drift wood. $10/ea









Some random pieces of slate. $5/ea









Some romanesque decorations. $40 for them all

*Substrate:*

30lb bag Caribsea black sand, not opened $30

30lbs(ish) of Caribsea black sand, mixed with black pebble $20

I do still have a few random bits and pieces laying around, as well. I'll try and get them listed, but, again, feel free to pm if you need something. [email protected] if you want a fast response.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't see your location anywhere.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Where are you located*


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha I was looking for a location also.
interested in Python as well as a large(ish) air pump that is still quiet if you have one.


----------



## RyanFlemington (Jul 17, 2010)

the python is still available, and I'm not sure that a large and simultaneously quiet airpump exists, but I'll see what the biggest one I can find is. $5 for the air pump, if you want it.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds allright, what city are you located in?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

you have a 33 gal canopy?


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

is the TopFin HOB availible?


----------



## RyanFlemington (Jul 17, 2010)

33G canopy-no. I have one for the 25G, and one for the 45G. The Topfind HoB is still available.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

RyanFlemington said:


> 33G canopy-no. I have one for the 25G, and one for the 45G. The Topfind HoB is still available.


How much for the 25g canopy/light and what are t he dimentions?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I found an air pump today and constructed a python so I wont be needing either. thanks for the reply.
Got any nice large Manzanita or malaysian bog wood?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hello. Just wondering if the air pumps is still available?
Just looking for one. Can pick it up anyday. 

Thanks, Clint.


----------



## RyanFlemington (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah, I have a couple left. $5


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

RyanFlemington said:


> yeah, I have a couple left. $5


Sorry I don't need one anymore. Uhm I do need a Sponge filter if you got one 

Clint.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

still have the HOB filter?


----------



## RyanFlemington (Jul 17, 2010)

I still have a sponger filter($5), and I have a HoB filter suitable for arounf 15g($10), and one for 60-80G($30). I've also sorted through tons of stuff, and I'll be posting an update with some pics soon.


----------



## RyanFlemington (Jul 17, 2010)

I've updated the original post, and added pictures.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I emailed you for the heater and biobags


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I like your roman decos.... are they still available? I am also interested in your drift woods and rocks.... all available? Can I come look at them first before I buy?


----------



## RyanFlemington (Jul 17, 2010)

I sent you a pm. Also, the list has been updated. Someone is supposed to come pick up my last 2 tank, with gear, on monday, but they've flaked on me twice, already. So, if I still have these tanks w/gear on monday, the list will be revised then.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

do u have any driftwood left?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Is that driftwood to the right still available? where u located?


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

interested in the driftwood too 
any measurement?


----------

